# Squatting but not urinating



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

My 4 year old doe, the one who's showing early in her pregnancy, was lounging around in the barn while I was out visiting. I watched her squat as if she was going to urinate, but nothing happened. A little worried, I watched her closely for a while longer and she did eventually squat and actually urinate.

Hubby asked me a couple days ago if goats can get UTIs because Pippi would squat and pee pretty often, but not very much. I didn't think much of it, because she was producing a decent, but not overwhelming, amount and mine have always gone quite a bit.

The squatting without peeing was really what caught my attention, I'm less worried since she did pee a few minutes later, but what's up with that?


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

Are you sure she's pregnant? Could she be in heat?

Yes they can get UTI's can you catch some urine and take it to the vet? Does she have a fever?


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

The only thing abnormal was the one non-productive squat. She was perfectly normal for the rest of the day. She had her front feet on a cinderblock when she did the non-productive squat. Come to think of it, I'm not entirely sure she didn't scrape herself on the stall wall while she did it, since I saw it from across the barn. 

Pretty sure she is pregnant, she was with the buck for nearly 3 months and stopped jumping on him after the first month. The buck shows no interest in her and she has no interest in him. Which makes me believe it's not a heat. 

I'll keep an eye on her.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

If she has a lot of non-productive squatting, you may consider researching kidney stones. It is not uncommon for goats to have calcium kidney stones.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Feb 17, 2003)

Ours do that when they are heavily pregnant. Think kids move and they register it as OH gotta pee


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

That sounds like it may have been what happened, since she is the same one that is starting to show. She did the funky squat when she stepped up onto a cinderblock(front feet only). Maybe that shifted a heavy uterus back and triggered the squat. She's been peeing just fine since then, no more mystery squats that I've seen.


----------

